# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Astma

## Fleurtje

Hallo ,

Ik wou eens vragen of je bij iemand die een astma-aanval heeft iets kan doen om het hen aangenamer te maken ?

Is er iets dat je kan doen om te helpen ?

Groetjes Fleurtje

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Fleurtje, 

Heb je zelf astma? Zo jah heb je veel last van aanvallen? 
Gebruik je ook medicatie voor je astma?

Ik zal een dezer dagen even voor je speuren!

Hoop dat je snel nuttige reacties krijgt! 

Knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Fleurtje

> Hoi Fleurtje, 
> 
> Heb je zelf astma? Zo jah heb je veel last van aanvallen? 
> Gebruik je ook medicatie voor je astma?
> 
> Ik zal een dezer dagen even voor je speuren!
> 
> Hoop dat je snel nuttige reacties krijgt! 
> 
> ...


Hey ,

Nee hoor , ik heb geen astma , maar mijn vriend wel en ik wil dan iets doen maar ik weet niet wat 

Bedankt in elk geval !

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Fleurtje, 

Ik ben even voor je aan het speuren geweest. 
en heb een aantal site voor je... echter is het moeilijk om iets te vinden waar jij echt iets aan hebt om er voor je vriend te zijn. Toch wil ik het plaatsen want ik denk dat je door veel informatie te lezen (ook van zijn lotgenoten) dat je toch een eigen weg kan maken om het hem wat aangenamer te maken. 
Simpele dingen zoals huisstofmeit en rokerige ruimtes kunnen al veel verlichting betekenen! 
Ik zou zeggen neem (samen met je vriend) een kijkje op de onderstaande sites en haal je voordeel ermee! En misschien is het wel leuk om ook hier je ervaringen te plaatsen? 

http://www.buteyko.nl
http://www.gezondheidsplein.nl/aando...tma-links.html

http://www.astmafonds.nl/content.jsp?objectid=10062

http://www.astmaforum.nl/

Succes! 
petra

----------


## Fleurtje

Hey ,

Bedankt voor het speurwerk maar van de rook en huisstofmijt wist ik het wel al . Het gaat me eerder om wat doen TIJDENS een aanval

----------


## Petra717

Fleurtje, 

voor tijdens de aanval is het juist moeilijk om iets te vinden maar ik denk dat je wel een topic er over kunt openen op het astaforum.

Succes!

knuffe, 
petra

----------


## tulpje

Hoi fleurtje,
BElangrijk is dat je alle risico factoren probeert te mijden zoals huisstof en rook. HEb zelf astma en laatst zelf een astma aanval, als je vriend astma heeft heeft hij als goed is ook medicijnen gekregen. Ik heb toen sybycort gekregen deze zorgt voor een langdurige verwijdering. JE hebt ook speciale specialisten voor mensen die astma hebben. Mn dochter en ik staan hierbij onder controle hij zou misschien eens een blaastest kunnen doen, die meet je blaaskracht/longkracht voor inname medicijnen en na inademen vd medicijnen. hopelijk heb je er iets aan gr tulpje

----------


## afra1213

Bij astmatische problemen werkt de longarts met medicijnen op de longen 
Astma is een echter een storing van de lever en de oorzaak komt dus niet van de longen. 
Als men op de lever gaat werken zal ook de astmatische problemen genezen

----------

